
Welcome to Your Bland New World - c0nsumer
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-09-07/welcome-to-your-bland-new-world-of-consumer-capitalism
======
codeulike
_But what makes a brand a bland is duality: claiming simultaneously to be
unique in product, groundbreaking in purpose, and singular in delivery, while
slavishly obeying an identikit formula of business model, look and feel, and
tone of voice._

...

 _If there’s a sense that VC-backed blands target the woes of VC-bros, it’s
because many do. As Chamath Palihapitiya noted:

“The VC community is an increasingly predictable and lookalike bunch that just
seems to follow each other around from one trivial idea to another.”

This may explain the blands clustering around, for instance, hipster baby gear
(Bloom, Lalo, Bumbleride), personalized supplements (Baze, Thyrve, Care/of),
and valet parking (Oobeo, Luxe, SpotHero). And it certainly explains the
blands that help other blands with funding (Expa), accounting (Bench), retail
(Leap), returns (Loop), consumer insights (Perksy) and “high-volume hiring for
the hourly workforce” (Fountain)._

Fascinating article

